# 'kin insurance and shops and dvla



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

They all need their heads knocking together.

Tuesday, my stepson has got a job and so is buying a brand new motorbike. We sorted out the deposit and took all the ID along to the dealers, but they didn't ask for any.

Thursday I had to go in again to the dealers to sign the paperwork and scan ID (all the stuff we took before that they didn't ask for). They said it could be delivered Saturday in the van.

Saturday morning they phoned to ask if I had sorted the insurance out. I had. It's the insurance with a hefty discount the dealership do. They need a certificate of insurance before the DVLA can register the new bike. The DVLA isn't open again until Monday. [smiley=bigcry.gif]

Why do the DVLA need the certificate? It's on the motor insurer's database already!

This morning I rang the insurers and asked them to email me the documents rather than wait for the post. A couple of hours later with no email my stepson phoned them. They had spelled my name in my email address "jaff" instead of "jeff". WTF! It's a Scottish call centre! He asked them again to email it him instead. He waited a while, then had a big rant on their facebook page. As if by magic the documents appeared.

He emailed them to the dealer, then phoned. The chap was busy so they took a message to call back. He phoned them again an hour later and the chap hadn't seen the message. Apparently it's sorted now and will be ready for 3pm.

Their delivery van is fully booked all week and I will be collecting the bike for him. If you see a disgruntled 125 rider between Peterborough and Spalding this afternoon, take a wide berth.


----------



## rustyintegrale (Oct 1, 2006)

Sadly, it's called UK plc...

For nearly 12 months I have been in dispute with Asda pet insurance over a claim for one of our cats. They say that because the treatment was 'dental' they don't cover it. As far as we're aware none of the treatment received was for a dental ailment - even though we inherited him as a stray with rotten teeth. The vet previously advised that his age ruled out dental treatment.

Now you'd think that between the insurance company, the vets and us we could resolve this but the out-of-hours treatment was provided by a third party called Vets Now. They have a factoring company called Control Accounts who have also got involved chasing us for the debt.

Six months ago, upon the advice of my solicitor, I asked the vets, Vets Now and Control Accounts to provide a copy of the invoice with any treatment administered specifically for dental work clearly marked. So far none of these requests have been met.

In the meantime we continue to receive threats from the factoring company, have had numerous phone conversations, email exchanges etc where I have made repeated requests for this detailed information.

Now I have got the Financial Ombudsman involved and have spent hours compiling all the documents to back up our case. Control Account are still piling on the pressure despite this and the insurance company have issued their 'final' letter.

If we win this I am going to invoice each and every organisation for the time spent on this at £80 per hour. Then if they refuse to pay I am going to use every tool I can to smear the same kind of relentless bullshit they have used on us.

I hate insurance companies. We have top tier insurance cover yet we are treated like criminals as soon as we make a claim.

In the meantime our cat still has not had any dental treatment and no issues with his remaining teeth. :roll:


----------



## Pugwash69 (Jun 12, 2012)

Well the good news is that I collected the bike and it was all sorted. I told the dealership that the insurers have an email problem and he admitted they have had other customers comment.

He also said that there's plans to close all local dvla offices and give dealers a secure login to submit buyer and insurance details online. All the paperwork then gets posted to the buyer. It sounds like they are slowly getting modernised.

I hope your cat is doing well? We just had a flea explosion at home so have been trying various products.


----------

